# Looking to adopt Redfoots



## mfishmanm (Jan 21, 2016)

Just redid half my backyard for Redfoots made them a huge outdoor house and planted a bunch of fruit trees so if there's anyone in south Florida with Redfoots they can no longer take care of I am happy to adopt I have a lot of room for them


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 22, 2016)

I have a standing ad on South Florida Craigslist and every now and then I'll get a hit. I'll keep you in mind. (I have enough already.)
Maybe post one of your own. It's hit and miss, but it's also free.


----------



## Tom (Jan 22, 2016)

And if anyone has any unwanted Corvettes or Mercedes, I have a lot of space available and I will give them a good home. I can even send a truck and trailer for free pick up.

Thank you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 22, 2016)

Tom said:


> And if anyone has any unwanted Corvettes or Mercedes, I have a lot of space available and I will give them a good home. I can even send a truck and trailer for free pick up.
> 
> Thank you.


I still haven't gotten a "FREE" tortoise. But, I DID score three adults for $60!!! Not too shabby?


----------



## mfishmanm (Jan 22, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I still haven't gotten a "FREE" tortoise. But, I DID score three adults for $60!!! Not too shabby?


I've gotta a few free tortoises all living happier lives with me but thanks yea if you know anyone that needs to rehome any let me know and $60 for 3 is amazing


----------



## RudyG (Mar 15, 2016)

mfishmanm said:


> Just redid half my backyard for Redfoots made them a huge outdoor house and planted a bunch of fruit trees so if there's anyone in south Florida with Redfoots they can no longer take care of I am happy to adopt I have a lot of room for them



Are you still interested in adopting Red foots ? I have a 6 year old female that I need to find a home for. She is quite large 10-12" and in good health. I
don't have the space she needs.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 15, 2016)

I just wanted to point out that member @mfishmanm now owns queen Bertha and Ruby.
A very nice guy!


----------



## mfishmanm (Mar 23, 2016)

RudyG said:


> Are you still interested in adopting Red foots ? I have a 6 year old female that I need to find a home for. She is quite large 10-12" and in good health. I
> don't have the space she needs.


Hi yes I have slot of room your girl would fit in and be very happy here all of mine are females just 1 male


----------



## mfishmanm (Mar 23, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I just wanted to point out that member @mfishmanm now owns queen Bertha and Ruby.
> A very nice guy!


Thanks so much ruby and Bertha are doing amazing they're always together 24/7 they are amazing


----------

